

Algorythmic Bartering System Seeks Technical Co-Founder - Elizzle

Our project began as a bookswap in college before evolving into what we learned was a better way to trade.<p>Initially a server running rails- we aggregated the goods everyone had and wanted in our community while suggesting optimal trades.
Our approach involves an algorithm that creates new forms of trading opportunities.<p>We found success at our university and spent the last year developing a scalable implementation using a combination of: 
-Ruby on Rails
-Breeze JS (Data-management)
-Angular JS<p>The Ruby-Breeze-Angular integration is complete, we are 97% of the way finished with our first release on this new platform.<p>Our new architecture supports trading of different products in various types of communities.  
If you are proficient at Rails or Angular your skills would be an invaluable asset to our team.<p>Unfortunately one of our co-founder recently fell ill, we are seeking a technical co-founder to help us get this product to market.<p>If you&#x27;d like to learn more, you can reach me at Ely@SwapDistrict.com
======
Elizzle
An added note: We have completely bootstrapped this project- we plan to seek
financing after launch(a point we are very close to)

